# SOKS Annual Killifish Show and Barbeque



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is the list of killifish that will be available at the event as of June 18th.


----------



## catinthehat (May 6, 2013)

Looking forward to it......


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

catinthehat said:


> Looking forward to it......


Great - send me an email at [email protected] so I can add you to the list and give you directions.


----------



## catinthehat (May 6, 2013)

greg said:


> Great - send me an email at [email protected] so I can add you to the list and give you directions.


Email sent.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Email sent


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Replied to all


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Fish list is up (post 2) - more to follow.

Offspring of this beauty will be in the box sale - great starter killifish and lots of fun for advanced aquarists as well - definitely one of the most active and gregarious killies. SwimmyD and Kmm have hand tamed theirs


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey Greg

I sent you a PM, not sure if you got it or if you are too busy with the SOKS Annual BBQ stuff.

I would love to come to the BBQ but I have a wedding that day.

Could you please reply to my PM. 

Thanks


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Cichlidrookie said:


> Hey Greg
> 
> I sent you a PM, not sure if you got it or if you are too busy with the SOKS Annual BBQ stuff.
> 
> ...


Pm responded


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

*Teasers*



greg said:


> Offspring of this beauty will be in the box sale - great starter killifish and lots of fun for advanced aquarists as well - definitely one of the most active and gregarious killies. SwimmyD and Kmm have hand tamed theirs


I noticed your posting a photo of different killifish in each reply!

O... K.... Is this guess the Killi?

Is this one Fundulopanchax gardneri Jos Plateau?


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Scotmando said:


> I noticed your posting a photo of different killifish in each reply!
> 
> O... K.... Is this guess the Killi?
> 
> Is this one Fundulopanchax gardneri Jos Plateau?


So close, it was Innidere

Here's one of the two new species we picked up at the AKA national convention


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

*Fish List Update*

The list of fish available has just been updated on post 2

Here's a shot of another of my species available at the box sale

Aphyosemion primigenium GEB 94-21









Please confirm attendance at [email protected]


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

greg said:


> Here's a shot of another of my species available at the box sale


Nice 

I wish I could make it to the gathering


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

I have extra males of Simpsonichthys santanae Santana River. They are about 8 months old currently and live for 12-18 months. If anyone would like a couple for free and are attending the SOKS BBQ, let me know and I'll bring them along for you. We gave four to a friend who put them in a community tank and they are doing well there with similar sized fish. They are about 3 cm in length.

They will show their best colours in a tank with a dark substrate and a decent amount of hardscape and/or plants.


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Fish list update on post 2 again, with more to come!


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

*Updated Fish List*

The list of killifish available has been updated in Post #2.

Just a reminder today is the deadline for confirming attendance at this event. Don't miss out on this once a year opportunity to purchase an extensive range of killifish at very reasonable prices!

The event is taking place in Hamilton close to the 403, approximately a 30 minute drive from the Square One area of Mississauga. Confirm attendance and get directions by e-mailing [email protected]

See you there,
Greg

Aphyosemion celiae celiae Mangata GM 97-3 (kids available at SOKS BBQ)


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

*Update on SOKS BBQ*

A couple notes about this Sunday's event.

Box Sale Info. - We expect to start the sale at 1:30 and the order will be by random draw.

Parking - Please remember to only use the driveway at the venue briefly for dropping off heavier or multiple items. Please park on one of the adjacent side streets. You can email me for street suggestions at [email protected]

Thanks!

Here's one more fish we will be selling at the meet - Callopanchax occidentals Mangata GM 97-3


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Beautiful fish, I wish I could make it but I think its just a little too far for me.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Bump this up. Looking forward to this for sure!


----------



## chizhevskiy (Jan 13, 2010)

SOKS members,

I have no time to keep my killies properly, so looking for some experienced killi breeder to adopt them. Would you consider to take the following fishes for free:
1) group of 20-30 Aphyosemion Ocellatum
2) group of 10-15 Diapteron Cyanostictum
3) group of 5-10 Diapteron Georgiae
4) group of 5-6 Rivulus Xiphidius

The only condition you have to take them all


----------



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

*PM*

PM has been sent


----------

